# Tériaki Marinade



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Tériaki Marinade

This is my adaptation, I was in a rush to eat 


1/4 cup soya sauce

1/4 cup honey

3/4 cup canola oil

2 tablespoon of wine vinegar

2 garlic cloves ( minced )

4 french shallots( I use french shallots ), minced very finely


1/4 teaspoon of fresh ginger


Mix all ingredients & marinate 4 hrs to 48 hrs( in the fridge )

This marinade is good for all types of meats & poultry


This marinade is worth trying out, the taste is simply divine


Enjoy


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

What is canola oil?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Canola is a renamed highly neutral flavored monosaturated cooking oil. 

Many myths persist about its origin and alleged toxicity. Many others think it tastes bad. Canola is a combination of Canada and Oil Low Acid as it's actually pressed from rapeseed, an unmarketable name if there ever was one. 

It has a fairly high smoke point and is often considered a good oil for deep frying. Some feel it makes foods taste fishy when used as a frying medium.

It's always a controversial topic. I don't mind it but have personally moved to grapeseed oil for nuetral healthy oil.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

Yes I have used grapeseed oil also, I always have some in my cupbards  

Cheers :beer:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is Canola oil also called "rapeseed oil"? I heard they made up that name because "rapeseed" would be off-putting for consumers. (Personally I don't care for it- it has a fishy smell to my nose.)


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi


No, they are 2 different kinds of oil, I use grapeseed on my BBQ grills sometimes, it resists very high temperatures


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes canola oil is from a rapeseed plant.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

OK, thanks for the info - it's sold here as rapeseed oil. I don't like it at all.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I also use extra virgin oil 

Enjoy


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

I can't wait to try it, i've been looking for it for more than a year, i'll do it today with chicken


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

You will love it, I tried chicken 1st also, really nice taste 

Enjoy 



Cheers


----------

